# Floppy Ear, Neutering & Rabies shot.



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

About 2 weeks ago, Diesel (6 months on the 13th) and his left ear clearly weren't getting along, as it just flopped. & I mean flopped. His right ear sticks straight up, never ever goes down, but the left..that's it. I want to tape it, but everyone says it'll go back up.. His ears went up at 8 1/2 weeks & have been up ever since without a problem... what do I do? & Why would it flop now?! 

Also, when should I get him neutered? I heard a lot of people say 6 months, but I'm just not too sure. & he hasn't received his rabies shot yet! This I'm a little concerned about because I read that they are supposed to get it when they are puppies, and now he's going to be 6 months so I don't know what to do. He needs it, and I've mentioned it to the vet but he just ignores me and will talk about what I'm there for. (If you don't know about my vet & how he is, you should read my other post.. ridiculous)

Any info is appreciated! Thanks everyone!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Well for starters find a new vet....as far as the ears go others may have good advice whether you should glue it....


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

Definitely finding a new vet...I'd be crazy not to at this point. & I thought about gluing it, but I don't know much about it. I'm hoping others give me some advice about it


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That seems to be another strike against your vet! You can't give any vac's now because he's sick anyways. When he's better, and you have a new vet, get the vaccination done. The fact that the vet is not giving rabies shot that are required by law is a bit worrisome.

As far as neutering, there are alot of different opinions out there. Some people say to spay/neuter early. Others say to wait. I think there are pro's and con's on both sides. Do the research on health benefits/problems and decide for yourself.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ears---do a search on those in the forums (link at the top) There has been several threads on ears lately.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ears can go up and down, up and down- ours went down while they were teething and Diesel is at that age so I wouldn't worry too much about it. I would worry about getting him vaccinated right away, especially if you're taking him out places. Geez, my vet won't even let puppies touch the floor in his office until all their vaccinations are completed, that's how vulnerable they are. I had planned to neuter Stosh at 6 mos, which he is now, but as long as his behavior is good and he's not marking anything I'll wait. But you'll find plenty of different opinions on that! Diesel's beautiful, love the markings


----------



## Shana Starr (May 13, 2010)

Once he feels better (he has coccidia right now) I'm making an appt to go to a different vet and having some tests done and to get his rabies shot. He has all of his other shots, thankfully except rabies so he'll be getting that asap. I hope that ear goes back up..he has all of his adult teeth, they're just not all the way out yet. I definitely want him to be neutered, I don't want to breed him whatsoever..there's 3 people in my neighborhood with GSD's who have asked me to breed him to theirs and I said absolutely not. But while he gets neutered, I'm having his dew claws removed in the back.. they are just dangling there.

Thank you so much for the compliment. I got first pick of the litter when I picked him up, 6 boys, 2 girls.. he was the best looking one. I loved his markings. He started getting light brown in certain places, everything is even too. It's perfect


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I too will have a loose rear dew claw removed when I have Jake neutered, I am going to try to wait until he is a year. I would glue the ear up at this point. Tear Mender is the best for gluing ears...can get it at any fabric store.


----------

